# Mixing Bases



## S_S (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a thought this morning and I _think_ it would work but I'm not sure.  Could I mix bases together as long as they are from the same company?  I figured since I'm just melting them down it wouldn't be a problem to mix say an Olive Oil base with a Shea base.  Am I right or is this a bad idea?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 14, 2013)

S_S said:


> I had a thought this morning and I _think_ it would work but I'm not sure.  Could I mix bases together as long as they are from the same company?  I figured since I'm just melting them down it wouldn't be a problem to mix say an Olive Oil base with a Shea base.  Am I right or is this a bad idea?



Yes, you can mix them. And no they don't have to be from the same company, but to get the best results they should be the same type (meaning sfic or non sfic, etc... not both oo or shea) 
However, mixing clear into clear from different bases may not result in the same clarity. But that may not be a problem for what you are asking.


----------



## S_S (Mar 14, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> Yes, you can mix them. And no they don't have to be from the same company, but to get the best results they should be the same type (meaning sfic or non sfic, etc... not both oo or shea)
> However, mixing clear into clear from different bases may not result in the same clarity. But that may not be a problem for what you are asking.



Thanks for your quick reply.  The clarity is not a concern right now because I'm not adding colors yet.  It's good to know they don't have to be from the same company.  I figured that I could but then I had the thought, "That seems way too simple, it can't be."  :smile:


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 14, 2013)

S_S said:


> I figured that I could but then I had the thought, "That seems way too simple, it can't be."  :smile:



Sometimes we always overthink the simplest things!


----------



## S_S (Mar 17, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> Sometimes we always overthink the simplest things!



So true!

Today I am going to mix a Shea Butter base and an Olive Oil base and see what I get.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes you can mix bases but I am going to go ahead and say YES they should be from the same company just because you want to make sure the quality isn't compromised by mixing formulas. Also if you are layering you want them to shrink at the same rate, which they may not if they come from different companies.


----------



## S_S (Mar 19, 2013)

I mixed the shea butter and olive oil bases and it came out great.  So far experimenting with different bases for the past week, I'm liking the shea butter base the best.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

No soap porn?  Teaser!


----------



## S_S (Mar 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> No soap porn?  Teaser!



Lol!  My soap is so boring right now, just scented color free squares.  Totally g rated.  No one would want to see my soap porn - yet.


----------

